# Update and Thanks



## Richy (Aug 26, 2012)

Having joined the chicken forum last year we finally got our first hens a couple of weeks ago ... and had our first egg 2 days ago ...big excitement! Big thank you to everyone who posts questions and the informative answers given ... we've learned so much from searching. No doubt we'll have lots more questions to come!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new additions and first egg.  What kind of chickens did you end up choosing?


----------



## Richy (Aug 26, 2012)

We got farmyard chickens just normal everyday ones ... they are so friendly and curious


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are so addicting. I love mine even more today at 3 years old as I did when they were babies.


----------

